# Relocation



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi There,

We Live In The Uk And Want To Relocate To Spain (costa Blanca) Area. My Husband Is A Teacher Over Here And We Are Looking At Teaching Jobs In Spain. The Salary Is Considerably Lower In Spain We Know, But Are Willing To Take The Salary Drop For The Better Life Style In The Sun. We Are Looking For All Sorts Of Advice From People Who Have Made The Move. We Have Three Kids Aged 1, 5, And 9. Does Anyone Have Advice On Shipping Our Stuff Over, Good Companies, Best Prices, Etc And What About Our Cars Is It Best To Just Sell Them And Buy In Spain Or Have Them Brought Over?.

All Advice Welcome
Thanks Tracy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

No idea about shipping costs, but definitely sell your car in the UK and buy a new car once you get to your destination.

Citroens are popular as are Seat

You may strike lucky with jobs, I wish you well !

Regards, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Dave about the car, much easier and probably cheaper in the long run to sell your UK car and buy one over here. 

Shipping is really dependant on so many things, how much you're bringing, how quickly you want it delivered, how much you're willing to pay, how delicate/valuable your stuff is.........you need to contact a few international removal companies and get quotes and learn how they all operate, cos there are different ways of doing it!

Jo


----------



## CarCar (Aug 9, 2008)

Tracy Halstvedt said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We Live In The Uk And Want To Relocate To Spain (costa Blanca) Area. My Husband Is A Teacher Over Here And We Are Looking At Teaching Jobs In Spain. The Salary Is Considerably Lower In Spain We Know, But Are Willing To Take The Salary Drop For The Better Life Style In The Sun. We Are Looking For All Sorts Of Advice From People Who Have Made The Move. We Have Three Kids Aged 1, 5, And 9. Does Anyone Have Advice On Shipping Our Stuff Over, Good Companies, Best Prices, Etc And What About Our Cars Is It Best To Just Sell Them And Buy In Spain Or Have Them Brought Over?.
> 
> ...


My parents are leaving for Spain - Costa Blanca on the 1st October so they have been getting shipping quotes. The quotes range from £2500 - 4700 for (I think) a 20 foot container.There might only be 2 of them but my parents have a lot of stuff!

They have signed one for £2600, boxes arrived today and they will do their own packing. Company will do the 'big' stuff. Delivery estimate 7-8 days.

Obviously I don't know how good they are as the job hasn't been done yet - but can post later to let you know how it went.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Shipping - I can HEARTILY recommend INTERDEAN - but they're NOT cheap. They'll do the lot - incl packing. I've used them 3 times so far. they'll do dedicated move (your truck), group moves (several containers on a truck), warehousing.................

If you're staying here - ditch the RHD car before you come and buy one here, as NOT everywhere will service them and PARTS are occasionally different.


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help any other tips on anything to do with relocation please feel free.


----------

